# Best Monohull Boat for the Gulf



## sparrfish (May 14, 2007)

post your three choices for best monohull boat for the gulf and also post where the hydrasports hull would stand


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

If you are looking at CC I would look at the Contender, Yellowfin, and Venture...Put in order to your liking. Hydrasports is a great boat especially for the price.


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

check out my avatar....Cape Horn.....unsinkable, easy to maintain and clean, eats the gulf up......just my personal choice


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Aggie said:


> If you are looking at CC I would look at the Contender, Yellowfin, and Venture...Put in order to your liking. Hydrasports is a great boat especially for the price.


I would have to slip Regulator in there some place. I haven't been on a new Hydra-Sports so I can't give an honest opinion. I don't think that they are in the same class as the boats mentioned so far. Sometimes the best boat for you is not the best boat that money can buy.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Contender,Yellowfin, and Mckee craft


----------



## arius felis (Jun 12, 2007)

blackfin blackfin blackfin


----------



## tattoo (Jul 15, 2006)

proline !!!!!


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

I guess this thread will be kinda like whats the best truck out there.......everyone has an opinion.....just ride and fish on as many as you can to make up your own opinion!


----------



## mako17 (Jul 30, 2007)

you gotta put some price limitations on this to make any sense. Cheap outboard I would go with a pre-1990's Mako and repower. No price limits Contender, Yellowfin, Regulator, etc..

If it were me now with a few more bones I would be looking for a diesel Strike 26. 6mpg @ 30knots makes me drool... 

I once fished on a guys 33 (or 34, I forget) SeeVee diesel and it was the nicest boat I have ever touched, including the 54 Hatteras I used to work on. Money no object I would be looking at those.


----------



## Bout Time (Mar 16, 2007)

I am with Laguna, I have fished his and I also run a Cape Horn and love it, probably a little partial though.


----------



## luisvetrano (Sep 10, 2006)

*Best v-hull*

Bertram, great ride and a hull that last for ever and lost of fishing room. My favorite is a 28 express and a 38 express.


----------



## scarface (Oct 22, 2005)

blacfin


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Our 33 Hydrasports will keep up with all of em in the rough stuff. 3-5's it eats it up and is a good ride. The 07 we have rides a lot better than the the 04 model. This past SKA tourney we were the last boat to check out, and had past up every boat that was going our direction by 3 miles out. It was solid 6 footers and we were running 30-33 knots. Contender, Fountain, Yellowfin, SeaVee, and many others are excellent boats. Its all about personal preference!!


----------



## brianw5121 (Aug 7, 2005)

Contender Contender Contender


----------



## kingkatcher (Aug 31, 2004)

I don't know much about other manufacturers because all that I have owned is two Hydra sports. The first one was a 22' Ocean Skiff and then we moved up to the 2390 Vector about 3 yrs. ago. I've had people tell me that fish other boats that our 2390 Vector rides better than most 25-27 foot center consoles out there. It cuts the waves really well when you know how to trim it right.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Pursuit... heavy, stable hull and great ride.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Ocean master, Venture, Parker.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

SeaVee - quality, quality, quality.... they have a new rep in Seabrook with boats on hand. Once you see one, you won't want anything else!!!

The 340 is a great ride and drier than you can ever imagine.

Why am I sold, I got one. I know a guy that had one, sold it to me, bought a couple other boats made by other manufacturers and now wants to buy mine back. He's tried twice but I won't even give him an asking price. And there ya have it.


----------



## hstnboatguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Invincible, Fountain, Yellowfin.


----------



## going_east (Aug 11, 2005)

whatever monohull gives you the best gas mileage, space and is in your budget


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

hstnboatguy said:


> Invincible, Fountain, Yellowfin.


I'm with this guy.

I had a Cape Horn and got tired of being wet every time I took it out. Sold it and bought a Fountain. Haven't looked back ever since.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

carolina bow flare
"enough" dead rise
big ol well insulated fish boxes in the floor
bait tank in the transom
full length rod racks in the gunnels
locking console
zillions of gals of fuel capacity
protected console and dash switches 
armstrong bracket with wings or euro transom , no notch back

the longer the hull the better.......................


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

Boston Whaler - Grady White - HydraSport

I currently own 2 Boston Whalers and I highly recommend them, they 
are foam insulated from top to bottom and will never sink. Heavy and solid,
they're very quiet in rough seas at high speed.

A friend of mine in Florida has a HydraSport, he said they're built like
a Boston Whaler , he really likes his Hydra; he fishes out of Tampa, FL

Whatever you decide to buy, make sure to look for high bow & high gunwale.
IMO, those 2 things are most important if you want to go offshore and 
occasionally run into rough seas.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

anything with 24.5 degrees of deadrise


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

the hydraports are hard to pass up.i had a 21ft hydrasport but acted like a 25.
smooth and fast,it's all in the trim.


----------



## FISHINPOC (Jun 19, 2006)

CABO EXPRESS (there was no price limit was there??!!!)


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

Cape Horn. I have a 21' Cape Horn for sale. I have taken this boat 70 miles offshore and it has been great. These boats are very popular in Florida. email me at [email protected] if you are interested.


----------



## Gospel Truth (May 22, 2007)

I noticed the comment about the cape Horn being wet. Must have been an older model because i run a 21 footer and everyone that rides in it comments on how dry it is. I fish offshore with it at least once a week and it is by far the driest boat I've fished out of. The hull is built like tank.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

going east nailed it. Lots of great boats out there, but it's what the owner can afford. For Texas, I would look for deadrise, weight, 2 vs 1 engine, & economy. If $$$ is no problem, then a Cabo or Bertram!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

boston whaler 22+ ft , any whaler over 22 ft imho is nice and dry , big and unsinkable , ran a 24 outrage for 15 years then got caught up in the cat craze , and miss the monohull speed but the glacierbay ride is nice but the speed is bull #[email protected] !!!!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Deadrise and weight is right. Deep V, the power to drive it, and as much weight as possible.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Just 'cause this is an opinion poll.....

1. My friend, Charles, has a nice boat.
2. My neighbor just bought a nice 23' boat.
3. My Fishing Seminar buddy, Dave, has a really nice 27 foot boat.

All go to the Gulf. All are monohulls. None of the boats live in my house, nor forage on my checking account; they are the best monohull offshore boats.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Grady White Bimini 306.. or the new 33' CC


----------



## kpj1221 (Jun 14, 2006)

If price is no object. 54 Bertram/60 Hatteras. If price is an object look for older grady, mako, fountain, or contender. Make sure you get good engines and watch for stress cracks. if I were in the market for anoter outboard I would probably try to find a good used 32 Fountain. Only advice I can give is beat the bushes there are always deals out there in every price range.


----------



## Bruce Glover (Feb 22, 2007)

Sure will be nice when we get some more diesel options for the bigger center consoles. 6mpg sounds like heaven


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

hey sparr ru looking for one?


----------



## SNAPPERHEAD (Mar 17, 2005)

sparrfish said:


> post your three choices for best monohull boat for the gulf and also post where the hydrasports hull would stand


Your question doesnt mention any price limits or what you plan on doing with the boat. Trolling,bottom fishing,lures ,live bait, overnighters , or 30 mile short trips....how long do you plan on keeping it....quality counts then....How fast do you want to run? ....................My guess is that at least some of the responses are from people that have never rode in the boat they recommended, but rather heard it was a good rig,or read the review in Salt Water Sportsman by Dean Clarke ,who reviews boats that pay for ad's in the magazine. So heres my pick ,based on what I've read and heard... I do own a Grady.
1. http://www.seaveeboats.com/flash.html
2. http://www.yellowfinyachts.com/34_yellowfin.htm


----------



## bp fishin(kat-a-lac) (May 21, 2004)

*boats*

Yellowfin----good boat and excellent fuel capacity, but dealing with owner is not easy.

contender 36----good ride, but very wet.

seavee 340----great boat and fuel capacity is limited, but would not recommend verados.


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

36' invincible

end of story.


----------



## rick (Oct 5, 2004)

I have a 20ft cc hydrasport, it is a dry ride... I usually go 40-50 miles out from port a. Due to the short lenght of the boat I usually go when it is 1-3 foot...It is a rough ride if it is 3ft or more and the duration between swells is short...other than that i have not complaints...I have 200 johnson on it...38mph max with a four blade....


----------



## Shallowwaterbaypro (Jan 31, 2007)

If you go with a Conteneder thay all are very wet no matter what the size. I would pass on ann accoun ton a Contender over priced for what you get. Your money can go further with many brands and you well more dry case and point.


----------



## BigOTex (Jun 14, 2005)

*35CCF Wellcraft Scarab*

This hull eats up the gulf....stepped chines like the Fountain or Donzi and built lke a brick house....got a pait of 250 hp yamaha 4 stokes and it cruise at 40mph and is burning 35gph.......sweet !


----------



## bluewaterexplorer (Apr 25, 2007)

Does anybody own or have an opinion on Donzi?


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes Call Me 281-474-9600


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*For a truly dry boat.....*

I may never upgrade from my current boat. But if I do, I do not want to spend well over $100K on a larger boat AND STILL GET WET AND OR COLD. First we had the center console, then someone invented the t-top, then people added curtains. Why not design a console plus integrated top that actually makes sense to keep you out of the spray, but still not be hot in summer??? Take a look at the 290 Pilot by Everglades. Designed by Bob Dougherty of former Boston Whaler and EdgeWater boat companies so of course it is unsinkable. www.evergladesboats.com/290.html.


----------



## tbuckshot (Jul 17, 2005)

What brand is the Big E? I would suggest that one except just a little bigger! (spray on the top deck on our last trip due to high seas). The good news was that fresh water was available to rinse rods off for the next morning's fishing. LOL


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

One that you can just leave running...

Oh, and AC and fresh water probably wouldnt be a bad idea.


----------



## SCOTT SOKOLY (May 28, 2004)

*For Whatever It Is Worth?*

I own a Dusky 256 and have been told by some of the most respected Texas offshore fishermen that although Dusky is not one of the major players in our market it is the best western gulf boat. I have personally been caught in conditions that most of us would consider suicidal wiht this vessel and I am here today to tell you about it. She may not be the most expensive or prettiest girl at the dance bu tshe will suprise the heck out of you. BTW she si also up for sale because of our newest addition to the family we need something larger.

God Bless,

Scott


----------



## Yella Fevre (Jun 12, 2007)

Gentlemen:

If you do the research (JD Powers, etc.) Grady White has one their coveted award for the last 5 years. I don't own one, but I would give the 28 or 33 a consideration. I just purchased a boat, and considered the following:

$$$
Consumer report ratings and surveys
Blue Book resale values for different boats
trailering vs wet slip

If I wanted to wet slip a boat, then I would go with Cabo or Betram. I think anything with a Carolina flare and the ability to go out and not worry about how much gas I have would have to be a consideration. Always wanted a larger boat but I have a friend that has a 46 Hatteras and pays a lot of money to upkeep and keep going. Maybe if I won the lotto!

If i was going to trailer (which is a little more affordable), I own a brand new Century, because of price, affordability, and it is a well know company that is only getting BETTER (read the reports, catching up to grady white, etc.) BUT $$$ was a factor also. If it wasn't I would consider:
Boston Whaler (UNSINKABLE!!!!)
Grady (GREAT RESALE)
Contender (I HAVE NO WORDS-PROBABLY MY DREAM BOAT)
Regulator

I believe it is what you can afford and maintain. I purchased a 29 Century with twin yamis (250) and I am getting concerned about the price of gas. I have a 300 gallon gas tank. I always dreamed of going 50-80 miles offshore, but it is getting to darn expensive. I am paying with everything, probably 600-700 a trip. Gas, bait, etc.. Add to that, buying a 100K-250K boat, with insurance, and I may have to stay inshore and catfish!

In the end, buy what you can afford and be able to take out. 

Good luck my fellow 2coolers.


----------



## scarface (Oct 22, 2005)

i have owned a mako, pursuit and a 36 ft bruel enterprise. i have fished on grady, bertram, regulator and contender. a blackfin of any size blows them all out of the water. less speed maybe, but the ride can not be matched in snotty water. problem is you pay for the ride with the fuel she burns because of the deadrise and the heavy hull. personally, i'll take the ride and live wth the fuel burn


----------



## regulator26 (Jul 16, 2007)

brianw5121 said:


> Contender Contender Contender


yo waller...regulator


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Because I don't like center consoles (heresy I know) because I don't like being wet, and because I currently own one, the older Formula F233's work for me. I'm trying to save up some diesel money at the moment. The current dream boat is here: http://www.trueworldmarine.com/ . I realy like the TE288


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

*Best Boat*

I belive the perfect boat has more to do with the person than the boat. You do not buy a center console for the comfort. Nor do you a big diesel express or flybridge for fast one day trips. I have owned both.

The best ridding center console for Kingfisherman would be the 36 Invincible. But that is if you are wanting a boat that can do 60+. If you are looking for a Center console to billfish or bottom fish out the Venture would be better suited because of the beam.

If you are looking for a smaller diesel boat the Blackfins are hard to beat. I own a 33 Blackfin combi and absolutly love the ride. Bigger than that I don't really know. I have ridden in a 46 Bertram and thought it rode pretty good.

The best boat for the gulf would be a 65' walkaround that would run 60 knots getting 5 mpg. But I don't think they are making that one YET!

David


----------



## ssminnow355 (Oct 26, 2007)

I've got a 23ft key west and we went out on a "not so nice" day. 4-6 footers and we were putting along. Then out of nowhere a big ol' contender came up on our starboard. I figure she was about 27' with twins. They were moving. They'd come completely out of the water ( I saw about 5ft from the prop to the water) and just glide back in like a knife. Since then I've been saving up for one. I figure I'll be ready to buy in 2076. I can't wait!


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2006)

a big ***** BERTRAM OR HATTERAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shallowwaterbaypro (Jan 31, 2007)

Having owned a number of Bertrams and Hatteras I have found that there are many other quality sportfishers that outperform the two mentioned. Years ago Bertram and Hatteras we leaders in the industry. Many other manufactors have boats that out perform these two hands down. A late model Hatteras or Betram from the 80's were built as a boat should be built. The new ones do not have the same build quality nor ride. In my opinion Buddy Davis, and many other custom boats have a legendary ride that can not be found in any other boat. You do have your Cabos and some Riverias that have a very good ride, Albermarles have a solid good ride as well. Even the new Oceans have a good ride. Being able to travel the world fishing has allowed me to be on many of the latest boats. Some boats you get more bang for your buck thats for sure. The Bertram and Hatteras is a old soga simlar to saying your a ford or chevy guy and if you wanted a sports car you had the choices of a mustang or a corvette. Many other choices with a better build quailty and ride.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

the best monohull boat for the gulf is the one you are fishing out of at the time!


----------

